# Glad I don't have one of these things



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Referring to those Amazon Echos or Google whatchamacallits. Apparently one of them recorded a familys entire conversation and then emailed it to a business associate.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...ded-sent-out-familys-conversations/642852002/


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Big Brother is listening.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Fifty years ago we worried about the microphones placed in your TVs that the CIA could listen to us with.

Now we merrily ask an internet-connected device if our dog will eat spaghetti without thinking about it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The government can and does turn on various electronic devices to eavesdrop. It’s all recorded and stored for information on everyone. The fourth amendment may soon have no relevance.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> The government can and does turn on various electronic devices to eavesdrop. It's all recorded and stored for information on everyone. The fourth amendment may soon have no relevance.


My father always said that if one amendment or right goes, then the whole Constitution is just paper & we will no longer be a free nation. Everyone is so worried about our gun rights (and rightly so), or freedom of speech and the press...&#8230;..that we're not paying enough attention to some of the other rights that are being chipped away as well


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How to disable your devices:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...-listening-and-saving-what-you-say/715129001/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Big brother has enough inroads to my privacy without bringing one of those freakin things into my house. It won't happen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no way you can make them safe or secure. People should understand that by now. Never in my home.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I have a buddy who has one, or more accurately his wife has one. I love going over there and saying stuff to it just to get him all worked up. Stuff like "alexa, how do I build a dirty bomb" and "alexa, how do I kill infidels in the name of allah".


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> How to disable your devices:
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...-listening-and-saving-what-you-say/715129001/


We do not have one of these devices.but a good way to disable one would be a mag full of 5.56.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> We do not have one of these devices...........


That's the best way to disable one.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I can’t imagine what the government would gain by spying on me. The worst thing they would find is some occasional internet searches of nekid women wiggling around on their backs.


----------

